

U.S. Missiles Strike Libyan Air-Defense Targets - potomak
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/20/world/africa/20libya.html

======
zdw
Seen on twitter:

"U.S. fires 110 tomahawk missiles, each costs $569,000. That's more than 5
years of NPR federal funding in less than an hour."

Anyone else think Ike was right about that military industrial complex?

~~~
tzs
Someone brought this same thing up on Reddit. I'll just recycle my comment
from there (but with more genteel language):

I'm curious. How big of a budget increase for NPR would it take to stop
Gaddafi from crushing the rebellion and massacring the rebels and many many
uninvolved civilians?

I suppose if Gaddafi were a contestant on "Wait Wait...Don't Tell Me" and won
Carl's voice on his home answering machine, he might feel so happy he just
could not bring himself to order the next round of killings. Or maybe if "This
American Life" were on more, he'd get caught up in some of those great stories
and forget about the revolt? Maybe Gaddafi is crazy because there's a weird
noise in his car, and if only "Car Talk" were on 7 days a week instead of 1, a
solution to his problem might be revealed, and then he'd stop being crazy?

In other words, what the heck does NPR's budget have to do with the situation
in Libya?

~~~
democracy
And your knowledge of Gaddafi's cruelty is based on what?

------
tshtf
On September 11, 2001, the Libyan government condemned the attacks against the
United States. In 2004, the US ended economic sanctions against Libya; only
crypto/munitions-related sanctions remained. In 2006, the US restored full
diplomatic relations with Libya. In 2007, Libya was elected to serve on the
United Nations Security Council for two years.

Today we're at war... How times change.

~~~
maratd
On December 21, 1988, the Libyan government murdered 189 Americans and almost
a hundred other nationals.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan_Am_Flight_103>

What is shameful is that it took this long to remove that parasite.

------
potomak
The same piece of news on the Telegraph: "Libya: British forces fire missiles
at Gaddafi"

Source:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianoce...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean/libya/8393128/Libya-
British-forces-fire-missiles-at-Gaddafi.html)

------
il
And so, we're now involved in three wars.

~~~
kjhghnjmk
And once democracy hits $120/barrel Iran as well

------
dmix
I can't help but be reminded of the Team America film.

Like most South Park material it seemed crude and ridiculous on the surface,
but underneath the surface its sadly accurate.

~~~
tzs
I don't recall Team America being about carefully following international law
and getting approval from the UN after the majority or regional governments
ask for help. I guess I need to re-watch that movie.

